# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ابزارهای گزارشگیری در VB6 >  چاپ عكس در كريستال ريپورت

## relax_cp

با سلام
چطور مي شه توي كريستال ريپورت عكس ها رو از بانك بخونه و چاپ كنه.
آدرس عكس رو توي بانك داريم. با چه روشي مي شه عكس هاي مختلفي كه متناسب با گزارش هست توي فايل چاپي بذاريم.
اگر سوال مفهوم نيست بفرماييد تا بيشتر توضيح دهم.

----------


## Tasiyan

> اگر سوال مفهوم نيست بفرماييد تا بيشتر توضيح دهم.


سوال مفهومه منتها : 
دوست عزيز داخل سايت فراوان مثال در مورد قرار دادن عكس در كريس هست و شما جستجو نكرديد :متفکر:   :لبخند: 

 :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## relax_cp

البته در كريستال ريپورت 10 مشكل داره من اونو براي كريستال ريپورت 10 درست كردم.
متشكرم

----------


## Tasiyan

> البته در كريستال ريپورت 10 مشكل داره من اونو براي كريستال ريپورت 10 درست كردم.
> متشكرم


ولي من كريس 10 دارم و با برنامه هيچ مشكلي ندارم
چه مشكلي داره ؟  :متفکر:

----------


## relax_cp

> ولي من كريس 10 دارم و با برنامه هيچ مشكلي ندارم
> چه مشكلي داره ؟


جالبه.
شايد بخاطر اينكه بانك من رمز عبور داره و بايد در بخش section اين رمز را وارد كنم.
من نمي دونم چطور رمز عبور را وارد كنم اگر مي توني كمك كنيد.
 :گریه:

----------


## Tasiyan

> جالبه.
> من نمي دونم چطور رمز عبور را وارد كنم اگر مي توني كمك كنيد.


منظورتون *اينه*

----------


## relax_cp

> منظورتون *اينه*


نه منظورم اين نيست . منظورم اينه كه من مي تونم از بانكي كه رمز داره اطلاعات بردارم يا ويرايش كنم ولي نمي تونم از اين بانك عكس را در گزارش كريستال ريپورت چاپ كنم . براي اين مشكل يك راه حل بديد.

شديدا لازم دارم.

----------


## navaroo

سلام دوستان 
میدونم خیلی وقت از این داستان گذشته ولی اگه امکان دارد این مشکل رو اگه کسی بلده راه حلشو جواب بده . روی همین برنامه یه بار روی LOad  کلیک کنید برنامه عکس رو میاره حالا صفحه کرستال ریپورت رو ببندید و مجدد بدون اینکه از برنامه خارج بشید دوباره رو Load  کلیک کنید . برنامه خطای "شی ناشناخته " میدهد . این مشکل رو چطور حل کنیم . 
با تشکر

----------

